# Boulder creek line hazard



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

As of 5/11/14; I forgot to mention a hazard that needs attention: a heavy fishing line, river wide, right at neck height. It is just below the old water line abutment. Where the river now flows left of an island where it always used to flow right. It was easy to spot with icicles and snow on it, but could be easy to miss without that or if you have marginal eyesight. I'll get it next time I float if not this afternoon from he road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

